# NPC art previews from "The Dying Skyseer"



## Morrus (Aug 19, 2011)

Fresh in from Claudio Pozas, here's a quick glimpse at the additions to the NPC roster for the second adventure.

No names, so no spoilers.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 20, 2011)

Glee! Looking good


----------



## gideonpepys (Aug 20, 2011)

@RangerWickett - Any chance you could provide us with more hints as to who these NPCs are intended to resemble?  I think I've got well over half of them!


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 20, 2011)

Not at all. These are all unique fantasy individuals. Any resemblance to actual persons, living or dead, is entirely coincidental.

But it sure is a weird coincidence that the dragonborn looks like Ray Liotta.


----------



## Colmarr (Aug 22, 2011)

Lovely work. I especially like the dragonborn.

I can't help but notice the single attractive female, who just happens to be elven. After Sokana's efforts, my Players will likely kill her on sight.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 22, 2011)

Colmarr said:


> Lovely work. I especially like the dragonborn.
> 
> I can't help but notice the single attractive female, who just happens to be elven. After Sokana's efforts, my Players will likely kill her on sight.




Hehehe. I'll be impressed if they can manage it.


----------

